# Couple travel17,000 mls in old triumph



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Adventurous spirits here

Couple travel 17,000 miles across 16 countries in classic Triumph they bought for £500 on eBay

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ic-Triumph-bought-500-eBay.html#ixzz2ndOQItBy 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

The photo in the DM is cringeworthy.........on their banner they have actually written "Wev'e".









On second thoughts, that's normal DM standards of English....


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Nice story; maybe they'll get a motorhome next? :lol:


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

TheNomad said:


> The photo in the DM is cringeworthy.........on their banner they have actually written "Wev'e".
> On second thoughts, that's normal DM standards of English....


Also, if we're being pedantic, that registration is from 1967 not 1968.


----------

